# Sh*t Snowboarders Say



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

fucking skiiers


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

Where did I put that joint?

or

Dude, I told you not to bring the bong on the hill...


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I've got to get me some Flows. As they are fumbling with their straps.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey man.......you gotta light?, That was my last beer!, What you got to eat?, I'd hit that shit......if the wind dies down!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

"Sorry bro"...


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

"that guy should have pizza'd where he french fry'd..... hahaha"


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

"Is it on?!?!"


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

"dude it's cause i haven't waxed my board!!!"


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Do you want fries with that?


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

> If we had fresh pow, I'd totally hit that jump.


I don't know how many times I heard that in the lift lines in Minnesota.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

Nefarious said:


> I don't know how many times I heard that in the lift lines in Minnesota.


ive said that a few times too - but theres alot of truth in it lol...the way conditions are right now im scared to hit the mini park:laugh:


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

"it's too icey"

"I wish i didn't have to unstrap to get on the lift"

I'd totally hit that feature if..."


----------



## gchyld308 (Dec 9, 2011)

"I hate moguls"
"Did you see the frontside 180?"


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

bRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

where the hell did i hide my beer? *digging in snow*

and

i can't light shit on this lift...shoulda taken the gondy


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

I'll do it next run...


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

aubzobot said:


> I'll do it next run...


all day.

:laugh:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

ShredLife said:


> bRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH......



EH? What? (works 20 seconds to find the iPod switch.) Say that again?
Ah.... dude? Do you mind if I smoke? (on the chair....holding a fat one)
"Single here! Single!" (chairlift line)


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

should have rode my park board today...

the landing sucked was why... (while picking up helmet, googs, camera)

got wax?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

aubzobot said:


> I'll do it next run...


Wait, what was I going to do this run.


----------



## ChristinaAK36 (Oct 26, 2011)

aubzobot said:


> I'll do it next run...



ahaha my day in a nutshell.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

"bro my edges are too dull" or " bro my edges are too sharp"


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> "Sorry bro"...


Hahaha that one made me laugh out loud...I can't tell you how many times I see that on the mtn when a boarder nearly takes out a skiier or cuts in front of one.


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

"I hate getting off lifts"...

Hahaha always hear my newbie friends saying it. Eh we've all been there.


----------



## ChristinaAK36 (Oct 26, 2011)

EC99SS said:


> "I hate getting off lifts"...
> 
> Hahaha always hear my newbie friends saying it. Eh we've all been there.


sure have... i still fall - but its usually into a skier that WONT GET OUT OF THE WAY!!


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

I just wasn't feeling that trick


I didn't have enough speed


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

ChristinaAK36 said:


> sure have... i still fall - but its usually into a skier that WONT GET OUT OF THE WAY!!


Actually the only time I get semi-nervous on the lift is when I'm in between new newbie riders. Once in that position there's not enough room to really react when one takes a hard right/left right into you. Or worse...you become sandwiched! That's why when I'm riding with my friends who are new(er) I ALWAYS take the end.


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

What I always hear my buds say (and I agree!)...

"Damn, any chick that snowboards automatically moves up the hotness scale"


----------



## ChristinaAK36 (Oct 26, 2011)

EC99SS said:


> What I always hear my buds say (and I agree!)...
> 
> "Damn, any chick that snowboards automatically moves up the hotness scale"


I did not know this! I'll make a mental note... that I should be getting more dates when I'm on the slopes.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

I totally carved that last run up! [slid sideways top to bottom]

Did you see my extreme carve? [board flat on snow, bent 180 degees at the waist with butt high in the air, and one glove bearing all their weight on the snow]

Rider; "I pulled a wicked 270 off that jump."
Me; "Which means you got slammed?
Rider, "Exactly."


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

aubzobot said:


> I'll do it next run...


Story of my life. Until Sm0ke get's tired of my pussyness... Haha

"Dude I killed the park!!"
"Dude you 50-50ed one box...."


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

ChristinaAK36 said:


> I did not know this! I'll make a mental note... that I should be getting more dates when I'm on the slopes.


You're golden!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

"safety meeting?"


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

zk0ot said:


> "that guy should have pizza'd where he french fry'd..... hahaha"


hahah i seriously say this.


----------



## icydog (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm so core.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Which way we goin'?


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

EC99SS said:


> What I always hear my buds say (and I agree!)...
> 
> "Damn, any chick that snowboards automatically moves up the hotness scale"


gotta plow a 4 to appreciate and 8


----------



## NYHC (Sep 27, 2009)

skycdo said:


> Story of my life. Until Sm0ke get's tired of my pussyness... Haha
> 
> "Dude I killed the park!!"
> "Dude you 50-50ed one box...."





BoardWalk said:


> Do you want fries with that?


OMG… Def Best ones... :laugh:


----------



## Springskater (Sep 18, 2011)

Me & 2 buds hit up mt bachelor today & between us we seriously said every quote in this thread haha. Hilarious stuff.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Which way we goin'?


We say that atleast 20 times a day lol


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

"OUCH!!!!!! my ass hurts to high hell...... fucking edge catch"


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

"Wait lemme change the song."

"Alright Ima gonna try" (insert insane trick here) -ends up doing 50-50/ straight air- "I was not feelin it that run."

"Its too icy to try anything."

"GAPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

"Dude my board is so sick" (Burton board)

"I hate douche snowboarders" -sprays someone that fell with snow [I am guilty of this hahaha])

"Yo you recording?"

"Dude all these rails are so sticky I cant do anything on them."

"Dude I swear I did it yesterday."

"BBBBBBRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

stupid skier ruts


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

Did that look cool?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok here's what I hear a lot..

"What kind of board is that"

"Dropping" "Dropping next"

"Ahhh, no" (When someone says "l--t run"

"MOVE!" (gaper)

"Is that jump easy?"

"Is that rail a ollie on?"

"my goggles are fogged"


I'll add more when I get home from riding tonight


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

CheoSamad said:


> "I hate douche snowboarders" -sprays someone that fell with snow [I am guilty of this hahaha])


if you are sitting anywhere other than where theres a normal spot to sit on the trail, i will spray you. :dunno:


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

the REASON said:


> if you are sitting anywhere other than where theres a normal spot to sit on the trail, i will spray you. :dunno:


Only people I wont spray are little kids. Everyone else is fair game.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

the REASON said:


> if you are sitting anywhere other than where theres a normal spot to sit on the trail, i will spray you. :dunno:


Where are these normal spots?


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

open areas where trails split, spots right before steep sections. the normal places people wait for their buds at. 

and yeah little kids dont get sprayed.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

the REASON said:


> if you are sitting anywhere other than where theres a normal spot to sit on the trail, i will spray you. :dunno:


golden rule on the mountain and i love that my bro in law never grasps it. i told him "if your sitting your getting sprayed". i always kneel and face up the mountain if waiting on people so i can keep an eye out for fellow sprayers. 

only thing worse than getting sprayed is people that don't know how to spray and slam into you.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

surferbum21 said:


> golden rule on the mountain and i love that my bro in law never grasps it. i told him "if your sitting your getting sprayed". i always kneel and face up the mountain if waiting on people so i can keep an eye out for fellow sprayers.
> 
> only thing worse than getting sprayed is people that don't know how to spray and slam into you.


i really hope your golden rule only applies to your group of friends. spraying random people is rude as hell and totally uncalled for. It has yet to happen, but if im sittin down on the side of the trail and get sprayed by some random person i would be in their face pretty dam quick.


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> i really hope your golden rule only applies to your group of friends. spraying random people is rude as hell and totally uncalled for. It has yet to happen, but if im sittin down on the side of the trail and get sprayed by some random person i would be in their face pretty dam quick.


i spray random people all the time. get in my face and ill laugh at you, its just snow. :laugh:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

the REASON said:


> i spray random people all the time. get in my face and ill laugh at you, its just snow. :laugh:


no shit its just snow, but its just plain un called for and disrespectful. Why do you feel the need to spray random people? Its annoying when you get wet snow in your face and on your goggles and down your back/front. I sure dont want my face or back covered in snow and it melting and getting all cold. I sure am glad i dont have ass holes like that at my hills. Usually if im sittin down it because im waiting for my friends to catch up and i ALWAYS wait off to the side. if you go out of your way to spray me you are a massive ass hole and deserve to get decked. just my .02 rant.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I sprayed a ski instructor that stopped on the top of a roller with his whole class. This was wednesday when we had some good soft snow.... He was yelling as I rode off all pissed off and covered in snow.... I rareley do something like this but he was asking for it...... Begging even


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

yes i deserve to get punched in the face because you got a little snow down your back. :thumbsup:


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

the REASON said:


> yes i deserve to get punched in the face because you got a little snow down your back. :thumbsup:


Hahahahah nothing wrong with a good spray.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Here we go again, the spray or not spray argument. Cue the "I will punch you" statements and Internet thuggery.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

the REASON said:


> yes i deserve to get punched in the face because you got a little snow down your back. :thumbsup:


I'm curious why one is ok but not the other. Is there a cutoff? If someone _did_ punch you, would you say "that's ok, it's just a punch" ?


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

if you cant differentiate being punched and being sprayed with snow i dont know what to tell you. thats pretty much like stabbing someone for hitting you with a water balloon. :laugh:

if you dont wanna get sprayed dont sit in random places? :dunno:


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

the REASON said:


> if you dont wanna get sprayed dont sit in random places? :dunno:


This hahaha


----------



## bgmic58 (Dec 30, 2010)

the REASON said:


> open areas where trails split, spots right before steep sections. the normal places people wait for their buds at.
> 
> and yeah little kids dont get sprayed.


I am teaching my 9 year old daughter, she already knows not to stop half-way down a steep run. If she falls, she can cry when she gets to a safe place


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

the REASON said:


> if you cant differentiate being punched and being sprayed with snow i dont know what to tell you. thats pretty much like stabbing someone for hitting you with a water balloon. :laugh:
> 
> if you dont wanna get sprayed dont sit in random places? :dunno:


Random place? How is the far side of a trail/run a random place? Like I said if I was at the bottom of a hit or right in the middle of the trail it might possibly be different. I am pretty sure we all know the difference between a punch and being sprayed, and I would hope that we all know that neither is appropriate to do to random strangers but apperently some people have not grown up yet.


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

ok let me make this more clear. im not going down the mountain with the sole intention of spraying every single person i see sitting down. but if afforded the opportunity, like when you are sitting in the middle of a run with no clear intention of moving, i will lean back and attempt to blast you with the largest amount of snow my board can conjure up.

usually if you are off to the side you arent getting sprayed, unless you have a go pro on your helmet and your facing uphill. :cheeky4:

better?


----------



## deafflier0011 (Aug 30, 2011)

Other things snowboarders say is argue over spraying others or not... as is apparent in this thread...

Oh and I hear "I can't ride switch!" quite often


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

my back leg is burning


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

the REASON said:


> if you cant differentiate being punched and being sprayed with snow i dont know what to tell you. thats pretty much like stabbing someone for hitting you with a water balloon. :laugh:
> 
> if you dont wanna get sprayed dont sit in random places? :dunno:


It's a matter of degree, not a matter of kind. They're both assault. You can get charged for either. You can get sued for either. You can get your pass revoked and get banned for either. It's _more likely_ with a punch, but that's what 'matter of degree' means.


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

i can sue you for that last post you made, doesnt mean itll hold up in court. 

and yeah you can get your passed pulled, i havent. so i dont care, and theres really nothing you can say that will make me stop spraying people. its fun, and fun is the reason i snowboard. :cheeky4:


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Argo said:


> I sprayed a ski instructor that stopped on the top of a roller with his whole class. This was wednesday when we had some good soft snow.... He was yelling as I rode off all pissed off and covered in snow.... I rareley do something like this but he was asking for it...... Begging even


Golden rule. How do you feel about being fucked with at work by random douche bags?


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

pretty much. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Back to the OP question...

"You were in my blind spot" Post collision.

"What skin track?" After post holeing or snowshoeing up it.

"Carving" When referring to the linked skidded turns they were doing.


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

yeah well, shit happens. :dunno:

im done with the subject.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

people who spray strangers need riding partners and p.orn or a girlfriend. Get out and take a trip, spray each other during an epic pow day.


----------



## nake92 (Aug 15, 2011)

kowabunga dude!


----------



## Lunchball (Jan 2, 2012)

wow, just wow.

I wonder what the average age the "pro" sprayer is vs. the average age of the "anti" sprayer.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

All the years I've ridden in Japan, I have never even been laughed at for biffing a jump, never randomly sprayed, no one screaming that I suck from the chair lift, no fights, and I have NEVER heard of a board being stolen (Today I lost my wallet in the lunch hall and it was returned to me with 350 dollars in it). The snowboarding 'culture' in the States sucks hard. I have been on East Coast and West Coast and the amount of pure dickheads that troll the mountains is unreal. What gets me is that 95% of the boarders there are 'chill' when they are not on the mountain, but as soon as they suit up it's like all these alter-egos come out and fuck with each other. 

Back to OG topic. I cringe the most hearing someone on their 4th day snowboarding say "I can carve now." I think it has been said but seriously, I see a picture of one of those extreme carvers in my head when they say it and then I have the picture of them writhing their body across the fall line right next to it and I have to go drink a couple beers before I can stop thinking about it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Typically its reserved for members of my own group. There was just something about this guy teaching these people to stop and block almost the entire run in a single file line across one of the rollers that made me get that feeling that he must be sprayed... 

I also know quite a few of the instructors, patrollers and yellow jackets/bteam..... they will throw a snowball or spray here and there back and forth with my son and I. I can't say I knew this guy teaching these people though.

Don't worry, I do things that disappoint myself occasionally too.....


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

I once saw a dude get his a$$ royally kicked at the bottom of a run near the lifts. He was literally lifted off his feet when he took the full blunt of a punch from a big dude. Then proceeded to take many more while on the ground. It was a mess. I later heard from someone on the line that the guy who got his a$$ kicked sprayed the other guy (whether he really sprayed or not who knows). BUT yes this is the extreme. I have seen fights on the mtns for the dumbest freaking things. All it takes is one incident to the wrong meathead and there goes your fun time on the slopes.

Needless to say I only spray my friends because it's fun. For those that sit in the middle of the run I usually yell at them to move over (sometimes throwing in a few choice words).

Oh well to each their own...

Back to OP:

"Damn my shins/quads hurt"


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

IdahoFreshies said:


> i really hope your golden rule only applies to your group of friends. spraying random people is rude as hell and totally uncalled for. It has yet to happen, but if im sittin down on the side of the trail and get sprayed by some random person i would be in their face pretty dam quick.


oh hell no. i'd never spray a random. 

i do hate effing skiers who cut you off b/c for some reason the way skiers ride it sends up a small spray. my goggles fogged up so wasn't wearing em on that run and poof right in my face. i lost it. i chased him down and pegged him with a snowball.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Personally, I don't really give a shit about being sprayed. I think people who do it are childish douche bags but it's a minor irritant not really worth getting upset over. There are tons of people out there who are not as mellow and some who are flat out unbalanced. Keep doing it and eventually you are going to spray the wrong guy and you are going to get your fucking head caved in and I am going to laugh my ass off because you brought it on yourself by being a fucking idiot.


Yeah, my riding partner and I were sprayed by a member of our group a few years ago. She took a death cookie pretty hard in the face. Had it been a random sprayer, punches would have been thrown in the lift line/parking lot or where ever I found him.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Getting back to the original theme, I was up Seymour today working out in the beginner park. One of the other guys who was also there actually, I kid you not, said to his friend, "I really hit that box". He had just washed out on his heelside and fallen off the side. I didn't laugh. Much.


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

On the topic of spraying (your friends), which do you prefer: heel side or toe side spray? 

To contribute to OP,

(Yelling from chairlift) "OH. OHH. OHHH. YARDSALE!!"


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I sprayed my wife once.

.

.

.

big mistake.


----------



## deafflier0011 (Aug 30, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Obviously I do not mean people you know like friends and co workers. There are a few patrollers that I know very well and I spray them if they are not on a call or engaged in something where spraying is inappropriate. They have come by and sprayed me too while I was teaching but did it a way where it did not affect my students. We all spray each other from time to time but again, we don`t affect our customers when horse playing around. Spraying and being sprayed is fun but there is a time and place and it needs to be with people you know.
> 
> Just saying......:dunno:


When I go up with my buds, we usually spray each other as a game, and just to have fun. More often than not, it usually has the person sprayed to unstrap their board and grab a handful of snow, and chase down the sprayer and get as much as possible in their face... no hard feelings :cheeky4: But we would never spray a random person, that is rude, but not a big deal. After all, it is JUST snow...


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

"gettin some turns in"

also i have sprayed people to avoid hitting them, mostly sitting in a landing or over a blind roller. also my brother and i spray eachother, whomever gets to the lift first gets sprayed


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I got sprayed tonight by a random... but i had pulled a gaper move and ended up in a bad spot in front of a dude haulin ass. Figured i earned that one :laugh:


----------



## vltsai (Jan 20, 2011)

I thought there WAS a video...

Torstein tall tee - YouTube

But seriously though...

"That shit was siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick!" (All day, every day!)


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

[After a 2" dusting on top of hard pack] "I can't fucking wait to shred some POW!"


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

vltsai said:


> I thought there WAS a video...
> 
> Torstein tall tee - YouTube


"Fuck that box"
and
"I don't have to ride, I can just stand here and look good" :laugh:


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

"F*cking catwalk"


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

am i the only one who cringes when i hear someone call powder 'pow'?
its annoying as hell


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I will type out the word 'pow', but I never actually say it.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

sm0ke said:


> am i the only one who cringes when i hear someone call powder 'pow'?
> its annoying as hell


How do you cope when someone calls it "pow pow" then? :laugh:


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

"Shred the pow, bro!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

grafta said:


> How do you cope when someone calls it "pow pow" then? :laugh:


i go ape shit and straight up make fun of them, i dont care who they are because its seriously the dumbest thing ive ever heard :laugh:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

sm0ke said:


> i go ape shit and straight up make fun of them, i dont care who they are because its seriously the dumbest thing ive ever heard :laugh:


How does "Shred the gnar" compare? :laugh:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

sm0ke said:


> i go ape shit and straight up make fun of them, i dont care who they are because its seriously the dumbest thing ive ever heard :laugh:


i like saying pow maybe not so much pow *pow*, but i say pow quite alot


has anyone mentioned steezy yet? im sure alot of us use that every now and then haha. shit this thread is so steezy!


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Not sure that age is all that much of a factor. I cant imagine thinking this was cool even as a teenager. I think it really has to do more with upbringing and whether a person`s parents brought them up right or were just absentee parents. As a teenager, I would have had my ass beat if I got caught doing something like this. Rude, inconsiderate old people used to be rude, inconsiderate young people...:dunno:



I got mocked from the lift (by snowboarders) for stopping to help a skier that had lost it on some ice and hit pretty hard at Keystone on Saturday.

I guess I've never understood that whole concept of hating skiers (or vice-versa).

And I do love me some spraying - but never a stranger. Never. Friends, absolutely.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

IdahoFreshies said:


> i like saying pow maybe not so much pow *pow*, but i say pow quite alot
> 
> 
> has anyone mentioned steezy yet? im sure alot of us use that every now and then haha. shit this thread is so steezy!


it ain't easy being this steezy brah


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

easton714 said:


> I got mocked from the lift (by snowboarders) for stopping to help a skier that had lost it on some ice and hit pretty hard at Keystone on Saturday.


the kids on the lift were probably 15 and are flat out just douches. hating skiers just because they ski is stupid and immature on a whole different level. You didn't stop to help a skier, you stopped to help another person, just like you, enjoying the snow. Its just being an adult and being polite. There have been quite a few occasions where i am going fast, or charging at something, or screw up a trick and eat shit and my hat and goggles fly off and are 20 ft up the hill and a skier comes by, picks em up and brings em down so i dont need to hop back up the hill. Its really appreciated and is all in good faith. I also always return the favor and if i see a skier fall and lose a pole or a ski ill grab it and bring it down to em. and im sure many people on here do that too because its just the right thing:thumbsup:




surferbum21 said:


> it ain't easy being this steezy brah


haha a couple of my my friends heard me saying steezy a lot recently (because i learned from this place) and for Christmas got me a pretty big decal that says "steezy" to put on my truck. it was quite funny


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

surferbum21 said:


> it ain't easy being this steezy brah


I'm all about the _SWAG_ myself


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> the kids on the lift were probably 15 and are flat out just douches. hating skiers just because they ski is stupid and immature on a whole different level. You didn't stop to help a skier, you stopped to help another person, just like you, enjoying the snow. Its just being an adult and being polite. There have been quite a few occasions where i am going fast, or charging at something, or screw up a trick and eat shit and my hat and goggles fly off and are 20 ft up the hill and a skier comes by, picks em up and brings em down so i dont need to hop back up the hill. Its really appreciated and is all in good faith. I also always return the favor and if i see a skier fall and lose a pole or a ski ill grab it and bring it down to em. and im sure many people on here do that too because its just the right thing:thumbsup:



I got it paid forward or something later though. Last run of the day I was at the bottom near the Keystone Gondola and started a controlled heel-side slide facing the bottom while I looked up to look for my brother-in-law. With my eyes off the slope, I caught my toe-side edge and slammed face first onto the hardpack. My goggles went flying and I thought I had broken my ribs (but really just had my wind knocked out). I unstrapped and stood up slowly and a skier came up to me with my goggles on the end of his pole to see if I was okay.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

me to talking to skiers with monster fat skis, " are those water skis?"


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

On talking to a skier with fat/rockered ski's "oh, those are just old snowboarding tech, they've been doing that shit for years".

Is it on?


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Yeah, I follow those two with, "you don't even turn with those, eh?" 

They get pumped when I say, "two snowboards on your feet". or, "aren't all pro skiers former pro roller bladers?"


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

grafta said:


> How does "Shred the gnar" compare? :laugh:


ill say it sometimes jokingly using a stoner voice lol


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

sm0ke said:


> ill say it sometimes jokingly using a stoner voice lol


Haha, yeah it's used amongst people i ride with just like that too


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I wondered how long it would be until this came out


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I came up in a skier that was unconscious after yardselling it pretty bad last Wednesday coming down a black. I woulda run the guy over as he wiped out and slid under the blind side of a roller. I only knew he was there cause of the people, skiers and boarders, laughing and pointing from the lift. I made sure he was OK, gathered his stuff for him and made sure he could make some turns before taking off...


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

fattrav said:


> I wondered how long it would be until this came out



Haha. I never waste time "having to pee." Although I am guilty of checking my phone while skating to the lift...


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

sadly those were not funny at all. some people do a good job with those videos and some...not so much


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

"Are we going right or left?"


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

best one yet

Shit Snowboarders Say (Official) - YouTube

still not as good as the skier one though


----------



## BigDouggieDoug (Nov 23, 2009)

gchyld308 said:


> "I hate moguls"


Hahaha ... I used to always say this ... 'til I met the right moguls last month.



aubzobot said:


> I didn't have enough speed


I said this a few times yesterday.



Grizz said:


> "Carving" When referring to the linked skidded turns they were doing.


I try to stop my friends from saying this. lol


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Every time it snows my dick takes a beating with this shit...


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

if shaun white had a tight little vagina i'd f#$%@ him too.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

ryannorthcott said:


> best one yet
> 
> Shit Snowboarders Say (Official) - YouTube
> 
> still not as good as the skier one though


that one was better


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

sm0ke said:


> am i the only one who cringes when i hear someone call powder 'pow'?
> its annoying as hell


Haha it's like when I hear kids say _Naaaws_. 

...Dude I have Naaaaws in my car... 

UGH!!


----------



## NYHC (Sep 27, 2009)

"Dogfunk can I help you?" 
"Yea, uh, like can I order like 20" of pow to Jersey?"
"Sorry I don't understand. What do you want?
"20 inches of pow yo! Like just dump it all over Mountain Creek South. I get free shipping on that, right?"
"Click...hello?"


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

Hahaha here's one as just took my little boy to the ski/snowboard shop.

Son: "Look why are his snowboards so tiny" *referring to a gentleman walking in with skis*
Me: *Laughing my ass off* - no seriously it was funny and cute
Me: "Well some people just need 2 snowboards to be able to get down the mountain"
Son: "Oh"
Skier: *Laughs*..."that was good"


----------

